
Rational AI: Demystifying Machine Intelligence in the Enterprise - vimarshk
https://medium.com/acing-ai/rational-ai-demystifying-machine-intelligence-in-the-enterprise-b5962ea281a0
======
vimarshk
Happy to answer any questions on this one.

